# curvature..



## Willyrail1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi All,
I was wondering what the minimal curvature is for the GE AC4400CW HO scale loco?
Thx!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

That's a fairly long engine. My personal opinion is the bigger the better. That being said it will run down to 22" and might work on 18" but wouldn't look that good in that tight of a corner.


----------



## Willyrail1 (Nov 17, 2011)

*reply..*



sstlaure said:


> That's a fairly long engine. My personal opinion is the bigger the better. That being said it will run down to 22" and might work on 18" but wouldn't look that good in that tight of a corner.


Thanks Scott,
That is what I assumed. I just wanted to clairify. So my area that I have to work with is 6x12 ft.. I am wondering what that would do to the ends of the layout having 22" curves?!?
I don't wanna bunch anything up if I can help it.
Will


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Can you clarify what you mean by "ends of the layout", and "bunching it up"?


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I you do flex track on the ends you could get 34" curves.
Atlas has 24" in both code 83 and 100.


----------



## cbarm (Apr 15, 2011)

I bought a bunch of Atlas 24" code 83 track and put it all together. I have room for 30" radius, but I thought it would be easier to set up being snap track. Well when my fleet of 8-40CW's comes around pulling a string of 2 dozen auto decks, I thought it looks way to sharp still so I have decided to go with the full 30" radius that my layout will allow for...
To the OP...I would go with as big of radius as your can if you want it to appear realistic...


----------

